# Should I buy a Canon 85mm F1.2



## Jase C (Mar 7, 2011)

Normally take landscape/wildlife shots with my 5d ii. Getting more into low light for my sons band. Should I ebay my 24/105L and move up to the 85mm? Will this be ok for landscapes. Got a 100-400 and a 50 1.8 ii in my bag too? cheers Jase.


----------



## nunezphoto (Mar 18, 2011)

I've recently researched between the 85mm 1.2 and the 1.8 to be used with portraits. In the end, the 1.8 was much cheaper and more reasonable. I've enjoyed the 1.8, very sharp and quite cheap.


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2011)

85 mm is a pretty unusual focal length for landscape and wildlife. 

Landscape is typically done with a wide angle lens, and wildlife is usually done with much more than the 105 mm you now have.

For your son's band, which focal length you would want to use would be based on how far from your intended subject you are. Also, f/1.2 will provide exceedingly shallow DOF (depth of field) wide open, making it difficult to get critically sharp focus where you want it.


----------



## Wario (Mar 18, 2011)

The 85 1.2L is an amazing lens, but I wouldn't use it for landscape. I'd go with the 35 or 24 1.4L (both are phenomenal) for landscape. but honestly my fav is the 50 1.2L. I use it for almost everything. 

If I were you I'd rent the 85L from a place like The Lens Depot and see what you think of it at one of your son's shows. You'll probably love it. More commonly I've seen the 85 1.8 used at shows because of price. 

Either way, I would sell the 24-105. Sell it on fredmiranda.com, it's the best buy/sell & forum for photographers out there.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jase C said:


> Normally take landscape/wildlife shots with my 5d ii. Getting more into low light for my sons band. Should I ebay my 24/105L and move up to the 85mm? Will this be ok for landscapes. Got a 100-400 and a 50 1.8 ii in my bag too? cheers Jase.


 
No,, the 85mm f1.2 is a specialty lens that is not suited for your states purpose.  The AF is slow.  It is the cream of the crop for portrait type work.  If you are looking at 85mm focal length get the f1.8.  Fast glass with fast AF.  For landscape 85mm is pretty wide. On a FF the 16-35 f2.8L is a dandy lens for landscape.


----------



## usayit (Mar 18, 2011)

Same OP cross posted.. answered in detail a week or so ago.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ws/237913-should-i-buy-canon-85mm-f1-2-a.html


----------



## nick_cool (Apr 2, 2011)

For low light it will be great, and 80mm will be ok for taking pictures of the band.


----------

